# craftsman 4wheel drive snowblower



## slictrac1 (Jan 28, 2014)

new member has anybody had experience with these machines. this has a 9hp 28 inch steerable I payed $50 for it. I would appreciate any answers. Dave


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have never used one. For $50 sounds like you can't go wrong though. I think they were all made by MTD. My guess is it was suppose to be some type of hybrid wheel / track idea that never took off.


----------



## slictrac1 (Jan 28, 2014)

*4wheel snowblower*

I have to fix 3 flat tires before I can move it to my shop. The owner said it ran . It looks like it could be a track machine also. The model # 247.888540 .I could have used it last winter here in Norhern Illinios .


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------

